# Fence Estimating Help!



## CandorAlex (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I am pretty new to this forum, but have been a frequent browser for a while. I just came across a job that left me a little unsure as to the best way to approach the pricing.

I had a customer, a repeat call me and say they need their fence repaired. When I do fences, I have only done new build fences, never remove old and re-do or repair. SO that being said, my concerns are as follows.

They live in a town home, with no access from the backyard or side yard, everything goes through the house. All tools and material needs to be hand bombed one at a time from the front, up 5 steps into the house, then down 5 steps into basement which is a walkout, and into backyard. I must bring a 2 man auger, all saws, table and mitre through the house.

How do I calculate and figure out a fair price for having to cover and protect everything in the house, and hand bomb and carry all discarded material and posts and concrete back through the house, and then new material through the house.

I have never had to work on a town house style home and deal with these issues. The removal of the old fence and post and concrete all has to be hand dug out due to inaccessibility of machinery. The fence is half straight and half on a large incline so again more work.

The going rate for PT fences in my area for a 5' fence with 1' lattice is about $35-$40 a linear foot. Now take into account the removal and extra work through the house, and I am kind of at a loss as to how much to charge. Also, it is not for the entire fence, only one side fence which is only about 45' long. 

Any thoughts, ideas or suggestions?


----------



## CandorAlex (Sep 2, 2013)

Anybody have any advice on how to approach trying to calculate this extra headache? How would you approach quoting this particular project?


----------



## AccurateCut (Mar 20, 2015)

Time on the ground is worth ? And that breaks into hourly flat rate x 2.5 hrs as I believe that is about how much time it's going to take with extra work, and I would offset new posts and cut old ones off at ground and leave cement buried. Except corner post that has to be dug up to start run


----------



## CandorAlex (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you for your post, I appreciate it. Are you assuming one person at 2.5 hours or for a crew of 2 or 3? Also, I was considering leaving the concrete buried, but I am always one to do things complete, it just bothers me knowing that I left that there so if anyone digs later or something, they think that lazy guy never bother pulling it all out. But for sake of speed it certainly would help leaving the concrete buried.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

CandorAlex said:


> Thank you for your post, I appreciate it. Are you assuming one person at 2.5 hours or for a crew of 2 or 3? Also, I was considering leaving the concrete buried, but I am always one to do things complete, it just bothers me knowing that I left that there so if anyone digs later or something, they think that lazy guy never bother pulling it all out. But for sake of speed it certainly would help leaving the concrete buried.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.



I wouldn't say it was laziness to leave them. You can give the homeowner the option of removing them, just charge for your time to do it. I bet they would rather have them cut off though.


----------

